
Hartli - a Web Design analysing Robot - iambot
http://www.hartli.com/
======
iambot
I think this is rather amazing. And kudos to the creators, but I cant help but
feel that the "Create a site based on this design" is a little on the
ethically grey side. Essentially saying copy this persons design and charge me
for it. That being said it does seem to (using the Machine-Learning /
analysis) err on the side of being less evil more clever.

~~~
vph
on the other hand, I feel the sophisticated language is rather shallow,
probably based on simple rules (e.g. if a form is dominant on the website, add
"accepting" to the opinion).

